# DIY: Homemade Foam Gun :)



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

So I know many of you have probably taken the spare change to buy yourselves a nice foam gun, especially if you have a black or dark colored car to minimize having to rub any type of rag or cloth on the car. ( at least I hope you have ). They're a few of us, such as my self, that do not have a $100 or so to spare on a foam gun while attending college full time ( and commuting 100 miles r.t ). Enough rambling now, basically I decided that I want to do my best to minimize swirl marks on my 2012 *Deep Black Metallic* Gti. So I figured my best bet would be to figure out a way to make a cheaper and still sufficiently working foam gun. My hunt lead me to the gardening section of Walmart where I ended up purchasing a Chameleon (brand) adaptable hose sprayer for a garden hose. I figure these are mostly use for spraying plants with pesticides and what not, but I really didn't think that it would actually work as a foam gun for my car. The total for the Sprayer was *$9.94*. I came back home, gave it a thorough cleaning and mixed a Meguiars car shampoo solution, diluted with a decent amount of water just to give it a quick run through. Well upon first pulling on the trigger, a nice stream of soapy water came out and I was thoroughly pleased with the performance of the sprayer. For bigger cars it may need to be refilled a few times with the soap solution, or a foam solution; should happen that you would have some. For me, a full bottle did the trick and then some. :thumbup::thumbup:

*Now let me remind you that my car was washed the day before and already pretty clean, So I can't really judge the effectiveness of the sprayer at this moment. But I can tell you that for a quick spray and rinse job on simply a dusty car, that this will be very effective for me in the upcoming summer months. 


I just wanted to share my experience with you guys in case any of you were possibly considering the same. I am open to comments and criticism and anything in between :laugh::thumbup: Hopefully this has been helpful to some.

After washing my car in the series of pictures below, I also made my first attempt at sheeting with no nozzle on the hose, and I must say I am very pleased with the results. 

Pictures below: :wave:


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

I did a DIY a while back 


http://acurazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=773821


----------



## TheLateGTI (Apr 17, 2008)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

You sir have one hella clean GTI.....never seen one in pictures that reflective

:beer: Job well done

Let us know when the car is really dirty!


----------



## quinntendopower1 (Nov 20, 2003)

did you figure out the ratio of the meg's to water?


----------



## 10-25 (Mar 16, 2012)

Boost Logic said:


> . They're a few of us, such as my self, that do not have a $100 or so to spare on a foam gun while attending college full time ( and commuting 100 miles r.t ).


But you have enough to buy bags? :facepalm:


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

10-25 said:


> But you have enough to buy bags? :facepalm:


Relevance of this post to the present date, no I was in class full time. I'm sorry I only have to work a few months to make more than you pull in a quarter. Must suck to probably be a lot older than me and have less than I do...


----------



## TheLateGTI (Apr 17, 2008)

quinntendopower1 said:


> did you figure out the ratio of the meg's to water?


a good ratio that I have been using is 20% megs and 80% water.....have it set to use the product a quarter of the way and should last for multiple washes


----------



## Broshi (May 22, 2011)

Bought it.
Tried it.
Was average.

I have not seen an actual foam gun used in action so I can't really gauge if this does a good job or not, but I can say that it covers the car fairly well so for $10... :thumbup:

Currently using the 2oz selection just to put it on a little heavier. What setting are you using again?


----------



## 10-25 (Mar 16, 2012)

Boost Logic said:


> Relevance of this post to the present date, no I was in class full time. I'm sorry I only have to work a few months to make more than you pull in a quarter. Must suck to probably be a lot older than me and have less than I do...


Lots of (wrong) accusations made there....must be lacking in areas.

If you made more than I do then you'd have Bi-xenon's :facepalm:


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

10-25 said:


> Lots of (wrong) accusations made there....must be lacking in areas.
> 
> If you made more than I do then you'd have Bi-xenon's :facepalm:


If I wouldn't have done an air build, I'd have bi-xenons and a bigger turbo. Decided to take a different route however, my mkv r32 had a lot more than that my gti ever will so believe me I know what I'm missing.


----------

